# video card doesn't support stencil buffer



## freshness (Feb 20, 2010)

I also can't load my games like Farm Frenzy 2 I keep getting the message default video card does't support stensil buffer,but they loaded just fine before i rebooted my pc. Do anybody knows what went wrong? my pc is a hp pavilion a1253w


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi, welcome to TSF,

Please see http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/important-please-follow-these-steps-before-posting-120411.html and let us know how you get on


----------

